# Recessed holes



## green giant (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys, I am currently in the planing phase of my first medium skilled project. I am looking to make a display holder for the US State Quarter Collection. My current plan is to use a wood burner to outline a map of the united states on a piece of wood. Maybe oak or cherry. I then want to make recessed circles inside each state for the quarter to be placed. Thinking about using small piece of velcro to hold the quarter in place so it can be displayed on a wall. 

What would be the best method for cutting out the holes? I was thinking about a forstner bit, but I dont want to have the hole from the point at the bottom of each hole. I do not have a drill press, but I do have a router. If I use router, how would I build a jig so that the saw blade wouldnt go outside the cutting circle?

Thanks


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Just wondering why you worried about the additional small hole caused by the forstner bit? It will not be visable with a quarter in it.
Tom


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Green Giant,
Check out the quarter display here:
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=6400&filter=quarter displays

They have a drill bit with a guide attached to make it easy to do without a drill press. I think the quarters fit snug enough that you might not need the velcro.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

hello, I cant really help you on the drill bit, but as far as woodburning goes, you will need a hot woodburner for the hardwood, and you may want to condsider using the cherry for control, as oak with its pronounced grain is sometimes harder to control, The tip likes to follow path,, it can be done on oak, dont get me wrong but you will have to take your time so you can control it , good luck, pat


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Another problem you are going to face is that if you make the map big enough that some of those pissant states up in the NorthEast will actually hold a quarter, then Texas is going to take up a whole wall. :yes:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*I have a Oceans 11 Rat Pack Project...*

I have a $1 chip from each casino that was in the original movie. I found what I needed at a craft shop. BTW They advertised a complete set* uncirculated* quarters for cheap. I mean $10 or so over face value.


----------



## green giant (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys. While the holes would be fully covered with the quarter, I was thinking about the appearance if I decided to give one as a gift to somebody. After thinking about it, I think it may not be so bad with the holes. I also like the look of the maps in the link with the states glued on top of the backer board. Helps it stand out more. Definitely going to be a nice project.

Phinds, I will put the quarters for the north eastern states off to the side, so it doesn't take up an entire wall. I'm thinking an overall size of 24x36.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

GG,
How bout if you drill your holes all the way through your main material, then add a thin backer to it. Make a nice frame, cut a dado in it, mount your boards and you would never see the holes.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I made this case the other day from some walnut scraps I had left over.I used a forstner 2-1/8" bit to hold the plastic airtite coin holders.That way ya just buy the airtites for your specific coins.I'm pretty sure they are all the same size and just have a different insert for whatever coin you display.I know you wanted to hang them in a frame but this shows ya what they would look like using a forstner bit.I used a spray on suede fiber by DonJer and if it bothers ya on the small pilot hole in the bottom you can always fill them in because the fiber material will then cover them up.I hope this helps you.Itchy P.S. You can buy the airtites on ebay.


----------

